# A Beast is Born!!



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just finished this build. Features a Rocket Reel Company 1-piece cage and complete brake plate assembly, ceramic bearings, AKS tournament spool, and a Blakdog Tackle Tournament Centre Mag II. It’s finished off with Abu Garcia 6500CT Chrome Rocket side plates, and Reel Custom Reels power handle and star drag. It should cast like banshee with its ass on fire!


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice! That should put it out there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Very cool!


----------

